
How Google Search Will Look in 10 Years? - vasa_develop
https://medium.com/swlh/how-google-search-will-look-in-10-years-36e4d5e45552
======
shrutigarg07
A really detailed and logical study. Loved it ;).

~~~
vasa_develop
Thanks, shrutigarg07!

------
vikas-sighy
Good Read. A bit lengthy though.

~~~
vasa_develop
Thanks for the feedback :)

------
AlexPotsides
Woah. The business model analysis blew my mind. Why is this not on HN front
Page????

~~~
vasa_develop
Glad that you appreciate the business model analysis. Without a supporting
business model, it's hard or nearly impossible to sustain a service/product.

